#  Ernährung >   Mittelmeerdiät hält das Hirn jung >

## StarBuG

Aus Stern Online: 
Mittelmeerdiät hält das Hirn jung 
Viel Gemüse, Olivenöl, Fisch und ab und zu ein Gläschen Wein - diese Ernährung sorgt offenbar nicht nur für ein längeres Leben. Sie senkt auch das Risiko, an Alzheimer zu erkranken. 
Die so genannte Mittelmeerdiät beugt nicht nur Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen vor, sondern senkt auch das Risiko für Alzheimer. Das schließen amerikanische Forscher aus den Ergebnissen einer Studie mit mehr als 2200 Teilnehmern, die sie durchschnittlich vier Jahre lang beobachteten. Ihr Fazit: Die Probanden, die wenig Fleisch und Milchprodukte, dafür aber viel Fisch, Obst, Gemüse und Getreideprodukte sowie etwas Alkohol zu sich nahmen, verringerten ihr Erkrankungsrisiko um fast 40 Prozent im Vergleich zu denjenigen, die auf diese Ernährungsweise verzichteten. Über ihre Arbeit berichten Nikolaos Scarmeas von der Columbia-Universität in New York und seine Kollegen in der Fachzeitschrift "Annals of Neurology". 
Bei der Mittelmeerdiät handelt es sich nicht um eine Diät im klassischen Sinn, sondern um eine grundlegende Ernährungsweise, wie sie für die Länder rund um das Mittelmeer typisch ist. Gesundes Olivenöl spielt dabei ebenso eine Schlüsselrolle wie viel frisches Gemüse, Tomaten, Knoblauch, Fisch, Brot und etwas Rotwein. Die positive Wirkung einer solchen Ernährung auf das Herz-Kreislauf-System wurde mittlerweile in einer ganzen Reihe von Studien nachgewiesen. Bereits seit längerer Zeit vermuten Experten außerdem, dass die gesunden Inhaltsstoffe und der Verzicht auf tierische Fette und Eiweiße das Demenz-Risiko positiv beeinflussen. Charakteristisch für Alzheimer sind Eiweiß-Ablagerungen im Gehirn.  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Michael  Habe mir die Site angeschaut und fang grad an vom Süden zu träumen! Grad im Sommer fällts mir leicht, im Mittelmeerstil zu leben!  Einiges versteh ich aber nicht: 1. Am Mittelmeer essen sie auch tierische Eiweisse und vorallem fast immer Weissbrot! Ich hab nichts gegen einen feinen Käse!  Auf Krabben und Muscheln steh ich aber garnicht! Fisch schon.  2. Wein trink ich ansich gern, jedoch nur ein Glas, wenn möglich gespritzt! Mit Rotwein hab ich Mühe, weil er bei mir eine Histaminausschüttung bewirkt, so brauch ich mehr Antihistamin gegen meine Pollen-und Hausstauballergie.  Aber Tomaten, Zuchini, Paprika, Olivenöl und Knoblauch...da bin ich dabei! :Prost mit Wein:  :zd_bye_3_cut:   Wohl bekomms!! Lieber Gruss  Artemisia

----------


## kiki

*…………die bevölkerung soll angeleitet werden, mindestens fünf portionen obst und gemüse in einer gesamtmenge von 400 bis 650 gramm pro tag zu sich zunehmen. die garanten für eine gesundheitsfördernde, vollwertige ernährung.* *eine richtige ernährung ist die basis für gesundheit, wohlbefinden und leistungsfähigkeit*….......bekommt man in der letzen zeit immer wieder zu hören …… *sie kann vor ernährungsmitbedingten krankheiten im alter schützen, wie beispielsweise vor übergewicht, bluthochdruck, diabetes, oder arteriosklerose*…wenn ich über solche zeilen stolpere ,stellt sich bei mir jedesmal die frage ,........wie soll ich das denn schaffen ......…… ,habt ihr erfahrung damit?…wenn ja ,wie handhabt ihr das ……..*5 mal am Tag Obst und Gemüse …….* ich schaffe ,wenn es hoch kommt 3 mal. ernähre mich nach den hiesigen gewohnheiten (mittelmeerkost ).und nehme kaum zwischenmahlzeiten zu mir.  lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo, 
wenn es etwas gibt, worauf ich die Suche nach allgemeingültigen Antworten eingestellt habe, dann ist es der Zusammenhang Ernährung und Gesundheit. Was für den einen gesund ist, kann für einen anderen schädlich sein.
 Ich glaube es gibt kein Nahrungsmittel, das nicht von einer Seite als gesundheitsförderlich angepriesen wird, von einer anderen Seite dann wieder als schädlich für die Gesundheit angeprangert wird.
Ich für meine Seite habe die Lösung darin gefunden, dass ich das esse, worauf ich gerade Hunger habe. Ich mag z.B. überhaupt nicht den Geschmack von Alkohol. Glaube daher, dass dieser für mich auch in kleinen Portionen nicht "gesund" sein wird.
Ich mag auch Nichts, was bitter schmeckt. Bitter in Bezug auf Gesundheitsförderung wird mit Förderung des Gallenflußes in Verbindung gebracht. Vielleicht kann mein Körper ein "mehr" an Gallenfluß einfach nicht gebrauchen.
Habe das Ärztebuch der "Heilkraft unserer Lebensmittel". Da kann ich dann nachlesen, welche Ernährung bei welcher Erkrankung sinnvoll erscheint. Würde aber Nichts essen, wenn ich dies mit Überwindung eines inneren Widerwillens tun müßte. 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## kiki

@ulrike, .......der zusammenhang von ernährung und gesundheit, ist in vieler hinsicht sehr wichtig .   …….aber die oben genannte frage  von mir ,wird mir persönlich  oft gestellt ……. und die kann ich nicht mit überzeugung beantworten.   Lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich finde auch, dass Niemand hellsehen kann. Aber ich gehe manchmal einen umgekehrten Weg. Wenn jemand bestimmte Sachen gar nicht mag, kann das ein Hinweis sein. Genauso, wenn jemand bestimmte Sachen im Übermaß zu sich nimmt. Ich finde es am Wichtigsten, seiner eigenen inneren Stimme zu vertrauen. Wenn ich Hunger auf Obst habe, sollte ich es essen. Wenn ich keinen Hunger auf Obst habe, wird das auch schon seinen Grund haben und ich würde es mir dann nicht hineinzwingen nach dem Motto : es ist ja so gesund. 
Liebe Grüße  Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

@Ulrike - richtig ist die Feststellung, dass Ernährung sehr komplex ist und Essen sogar noch mehr. Richtig ist auch, dass man alle Zusammenhänge in Sachen Ernährung noch nicht hinreichend verstanden hat. 
Daraus den Schluß zu ziehen, dass nicht der Verstand, sondern der "Körper" am besten wüßte, was gesund ist und was nicht, ist allzu abwegig. 
Achtung Scherz:
Es ist übrigens bekannt, dass Knollenblätterpilze angenehm nussig schmecken sollen...  :Grin:

----------


## kiki

............eine schöne erfolgreiche woche für alle  
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker, 
Wer oder was entscheidet darüber ob Du Hunger hast?
Wer oder was entscheidet darüber ob Du Durst hast?
Sowohl Hunger als auch Durst sind für mich Signale des Körpers mit denen er einen "Bedarf" signalisiert. Es gilt dann ein Bedürfnis des Körpers zu befriedigen. Es deutet Nichts daraufhin, dass dies an eine "Verstandesleistung" gekoppelt ist.
Was der Körper so zum Leben braucht, steht ja im Großen und Ganzen fest (wenn auch noch um die Höhe und in welcher Form gestritten wird) Vitamine, Mineralien, Eiweiße....
Was aber jeder einzelne Körper in dieser seiner ureigenen spezifischen Situation gerade benötigt, bzw. auf keinen Fall gebrauchen kann, da probiere ich doch lieber die vom Körper ausgesandten Signale (ich habe Bedarf bzw. das will ich jetzt gar nicht haben) umzusetzen, als den Verstand darüber entscheiden zu lassen, welchen Bedarf mein Körper denn wohl haben müßte. 
Mein 2. Kind war hochgradig Nahrungsmittelallergisch. Wenn erwünscht, kann ich gern darüber berichten, welche Auswirkungen es jeweils hatte, wenn sich über diese Signale hinweggesetzt wurde. 
LG Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

> da probiere ich doch lieber die vom Körper ausgesandten Signale

 Dann mach das mal *seufz*  :Zunge raus:

----------


## SabiMa

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe auch nur gute Sachen über die Mittelmeerdiät gelesen und kann mir vorstellen, dass sie den Hirn jung hält, wenn man sich ganz gesund ernährt. Leider weiss ich nicht genau wie sie funktioniert und würde mich auch interessieren ob ihr damit abgenommen habt.
Gruss :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Brinkfriede

Also,  
ich hab nicht nur einen Bericht über die sogenannte Kreta-Diät gesehen, sondern selbst am Mittelmeer gelebt, und zwar für 4 Jahre. 
Es stimmt, dass dort auf jeden Fall mehr Fisch und Meeresfrüchte gegessen werden als hier. Aber fleischarm kann ich auch nicht sagen, im Gegenteil. Allerdings wird dort seltener Schweinefleisch vertilgt.  
Auch habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen, dass dort 5 Mahlzeiten überhaupt eingenommen werden. Eigentlich wird gerade im südlichen Raum ganz anders gegessen, als das in den heute gängigen Ernährungsrichtlinien geraten wird. Sprich: Frühstück: 
Das sind ein Kaffee, vielleicht mit Keksen oder Zwieback. Sowohl in Spanien als auch in Italien. 
Mittag: 
Die nach Hause fahren können, kriegen in Italien einen Teller Nudeln und Salat hingestellt. Die anderen holen sich einen Panino um die Ecke. Wer dann noch Hunger hat, isst Obst. 
Abendessen:
Die Hauptmahlzeit des Tages und dann noch recht spät eingenommen, so ca. 20:00 h oder noch später. Die besteht dann aus drei Gängen: gern Nudeln vorweg, danach Fisch oder Fleisch, meist gegrillt,  mit Salat und Gemüse, ohne Kartoffeln. Nachtisch: Käse oder Obst.  
Aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen kann ich sagen, dass
1. kaum Zucker gegessen wird, wenn dann im Espresso *s*
2. die Nudeln seltenst, höchstens an einem Feiertag mal, mit Sahnesauce angerichtet werden. Meist ist es eine Tomatensauce aus frischen Tomaten, Olivenöl und dann verschiedene Gemüsevarianten oder auch Fleisch. Wobei die Bolognese bei uns weiter verbreitet ist als in Italien
3. Fleisch und Fisch werden nicht gebraten sondern gegrillt, zumindest in den Familien
4. eine Speisekarte in südlichen Restaurants hat in den seltensten Fällen eine riesige Auswahl an Nachspeisen. Okay, man findet das obligatorische Tiramisu, das im Süden eigentlich eine Nachspeise ist, die man zu Hochzeiten serviert, ansonsten Käseplatte, Obstplatte oder Obstsalat. Wenn man die Obstplatte bestellt, bekommt man eine Schale der gerade am Markt erhältlichen Früchte und kann sie sich selber schälen.  
In diesem Filmbericht über Kreta-Ernährung gab es schöne Schaubilder und es wurde erläutert, dass wohl die besonders hochwertige Qualität des Olivenöls auf der Insel für die erstaunliche Gesundheit der Bewohner verantwortlich sei. Das Signifikanteste allerdings, dass der Gemüsekonsum ungefähr drei mal höher ist als bei uns und der Obstverzehr ca. 5 mal höher, wurde dabei völlig außen vor gelassen. 
Und noch ein kleiner Gedankengang: Im Ayurveda heißt es, dass Du alles, was Du brauchst für deinen Körper auch in Deiner Nähe finden kannst. Und Gott sei Dank ändert sich die Einstellung zu unserer althergebrachten Küche auch wieder. Denn Grün- und Weißkohl sind z. B. sehr kalorienarm, machen anhaltend satt und sind reich an vielen Vitaminen und Mineralien. Man sollte sie bloß nicht mehr wie zu Großmutters Zeiten mit Gänseschmalz zubereiten, sondern mit anderen Fetten.

----------


## Jerusha

Da kann ich Brinkfriede nur zustimmen, möchte aber ergänzen, daß es zum Einen einen Riesenunterschied gibt bezüglich der Qualität zwischen Obst/Gemüse (aus Südländern), das ich in Deutschland kaufe und Obst/Gemüse das ich im Süden Europas kaufe, dort wo es vor Ort wächst, nicht schon grün gepflückt wird, keine langen Transportwege hat .... Wenn ich in Süd-Frankreich auf dem Markt z.B. Tomaten kaufe, schmecken diese auch nach Tomaten und nicht nach Wasser. 
Zum Anderen ist der Lebensrhythmus und -stil ein anderer und auch die Einstellung zum Essen. 
Ich finde es in Deutschland immer sehr erschreckend, wenn Leute - die durchaus gut verdienen - bei Lebensmitteln "sparen" und nur bei Billig-Discountern kaufen. (Das erinnert mich an diese blöde "Geiz ist ... Werbung"). Es ist schlimm genug, daß es viele Menschen gibt, die sich gesunde Lebensmittel nicht leisten können.  
Was nützt eine Ernährungsempfehlung, wenn sie von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung - aus rein finanziellen Gründen - nicht umgesetzt werden kann? 
Ja, und dann noch das gesunde Glas Rotwein :-)). Auch das darf natürlich nicht mehr als 1,50 Euro pro Flasche kosten. Ob dieser Fusel wirklich gesund ist? Und ob es bei dem einen Glas bleibt? Ich habe mal gelesen, ein Glas roter Traubensaft erzielt die gleiche positive gesundsheitsfördernde Wirkung.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Das gesunde im Rotwein sind die Traubenkerne (OPC). Da Rotwein anders vergoren wird wie Weißwein, bleibt die positive Wirkung der Kerne im Rotwein erhalten. Der im Rotwein enthaltene Alkohol hat keine gesundheitsfördernde Wirkung.

----------


## Muschel

> Wenn ich in Süd-Frankreich auf dem Markt z.B. Tomaten kaufe, schmecken diese auch nach Tomaten und nicht nach Wasser.

 Oder die kanarischen Tomaten, wenn man sich gerade auf den Inseln befindet, soooo lecker! Danach ißt man einfach keine Holland-Tomate mehr mit Genuß.   

> Ich finde es in Deutschland immer sehr erschreckend, wenn Leute - die durchaus gut verdienen - bei Lebensmitteln "sparen" und nur bei Billig-Discountern kaufen. (Das erinnert mich an diese blöde "Geiz ist ... Werbung").

 Haben kommt von Behalten... wie meine Schwiemu immer so schön sagt. Sich dann aber aufregen, wenn die Äpfel vor Pestiziden nachts leuchten, aber mehr ausgeben geht ja mal gar nicht. Da krieg ich auch immer Anfälle, wobei ich mittlerweile mit solchen Leuten auch nicht mehr diskutiere, ist nervenschonender.    

> Was nützt eine Ernährungsempfehlung, wenn sie von einem Großteil der Bevölkerung - aus rein finanziellen Gründen - nicht umgesetzt werden kann?

 Naja, auch bei den Discountern gibt es mittlerweile bezahlbare Bio-Ware. Teilweise werden da aber - und das gerne von den Geringverdienern - Fertiggerichte noch und nöcher gekauft, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Aber Tütchen/Dose etc. auf und fertig ist halt schneller und einfacher als z.B. Gemüse waschen, putzen und dann auch noch kochen.    

> Ja, und dann noch das gesunde Glas Rotwein :-)). Auch das darf natürlich nicht mehr als 1,50 Euro pro Flasche kosten. Ob dieser Fusel wirklich gesund ist?

 Mit Sicherheit nicht, da helfen auch die Wirkstoffe in den Traubenkernen nichts mehr, wenn man am nächsten Morgen zu Kopfschmerztabletten greifen muß, um den Kopfschmerz vom Fusel wieder los zu werden.  
Gesunde Ernährung kann einfach sein, aber man muß es auch wollen und auch mal nen Euro mehr ausgeben wollen. Es ist und bleibt eine Kopfsache, die sich leider noch nicht in allen Köpfen fest verankert hat. Im Winter werden Erdbeeren aus Ägypten gekauft  und im Sommer Äpfel aus Neuseeland, was hat das mit gesunder Ernährung zu tun? 
Da hilft auch die beste Mittelmeerdiät nicht mehr.... 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Brinkfriede

Wie ist es denn damit, mal wieder saisonal das zu essen, was selbst im Lande hervor gebracht wird? Mein heißgeliebter Weißkohl kostet gerade 0,45/kg, kann ich auch beim Bauern um die Ecke erwerben oder auf dem Wochenmarkt. 
Persönlich weiger ich mich auch seit meinem Aufenthalt im Süden das holländische Zuchtgemüse zu kaufen. Und langsam setzt sich auch bei deutschen Bauern durch, dass Zucchini einfach besser sind, wenn sie klein geerntet werden und nicht schon halbes Kürbisformat haben.  
Ich hab mir ein Kochbuch gekauft über regionale Rezepte, die saisonal abgestimmt sind auf die Angebote auf dem Markt. So schlägt man gleich mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe: man isst frisches Gemüse, das zudem auf Grund kurzer Transportwege noch vitaminreicher ist, es ist schonender für die Haushaltskasse und man tut auch noch was für sein Gewissen wegen der Umweltbelastung der Transporte.  
Sicherlich hab ich auch mal Appetit auf einen Rucolasalat mit einer Kaktusfeigen-Vinaigrette.... aber das ist die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.  
Jahrelang hat man zu hören bekommen, dass Zitrusfrüchte das meiste Vitamin C haben, dann war es die Kiwi. Eisen im Spinat. Und dann kam ganz kleinlaut die Nachricht, in Petersilie sind auch enorme Mengen an Eisen UND Vitamin C. Überhaupt sind Kräuter eine sehr gute Vitaminquelle. Ein Hoch auf die Fensterbankzucht.  
Letztes Jahr gab es in einer Sendung die ach so neue Erkenntnis, dass selbst gemachtes Sauerkraut dermaßen reich an Vitaminen und Mineralien ist, dass es die optimale Ernährung für den Winter ist. Und... Sauerkraut selbst machen ist total einfach..... wenn auch etwas Arbeit. Und man muss natürlich einen dunklen und kühlen Lagerort haben. Aber es schmeckt zehnmal besser als die Fertigdosen.

----------


## katzograph

Liebe Brinkfriede und an alle Fans der Mittelmeerküche, 
ich als Fan der italienischen Küche möchte mal einige kleine Anekdoten über die wissenschaftliche Erarbeitung der Erkenntniss, dass die europäische Mittelmeerküche
(wenn es diese so isoliert eigentlich gibt) so gesund ist zum besten geben: 
Ende der 50er Jahre hat man durch Untersuchungen festgestellt, dass in den europ. Mittelmeerländern erstaunlich weniger Herzinfarkte vorkommen, als in Mittel- und Nordeuropa. Schnell war es ausgemacht, es wurde im Süden viel weniger Fett gegessen. Fett war  d e r  Herzkiller numero uno. Da noch keiner die italienische Küche aus eigener Anschauung kannte, wurde diese wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis sofort zum Credo der Gesundheitsapostel. Diejenigen, die diese Küche doch kannten, haben sich schon ein bißchen gewundert, schwammen doch viele Zutaten in Öl, das ja auch ein Fett war. Mit den Gastarbeitern kamen auch die Pizzerien und it. Retaurants und man konnte sich selbst davon überzeugen, dass dort auch mit vieeel Fett gekocht wurde. Das rief natürlich wieder die Wissenschaft auf den Plan, die nochmals ordentlich forschte und feststellte, dass die gesunde Wirkung der südlichen Küche am Olivenöl lag. Die Verwendung von pflanzlichen Fetten mit ihren mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren ist natürlich vieeeel gesünder als die tierischen Fette mit ihren mehrfach gesättigten Fettsäuren. Nun gab es also gutes und böses Fett und wir alle bruzzelten fortan mit dem gesunden Olivenöl. Irgendwann war die Wissenschaft soweit, dass sie ihre Analysen sehr viel feiner und genauer durchführen konnte, und siehe da, das Olivenöl verhielt sich überhaupt nicht so richtig wie ein pflanzliches Öl. Viele seiner Fettsäuren waren auch mehrfach gesättigt, so dass das Olivenöl doch schon mehr in Richtung Schweineschmalz als in Richtung Weizenkeimöl ging. Ja zum Kuckuck, was war es dann, was da so gesund war? Irgendein Wissenschaftler, wahrscheinlich ein Weinliebhaber, stellte fest, dass in den Ländern am Mittelmeer (natürlich nur in den christlich geprägten) seeeehr viel Wein getrunken wurde, sogar schon mitten am Tag zum Mittagessen und auch schon Kinder. Also wurde der Wein untersucht und was soll ich sagen? Im Wein lag nicht nur die Wahrheit, sondern auch der Herzinfarktverhinderer. Natürlich nur im Rotwein.
Also wurde nach eingehender wissenschaftlicher Untersuchung ein Rotweinkonsum enpfohlen, das schon weit über der Grenze der Empfehlung zur Alkolismusgefährdung unserer Gesellschaft für Ernährung lag. Aber dafür eben keine Herzinfarkte mehr.
Irgendwann stellte man fest, dass diese Stoffe auch im Weißwein vorkamen und die Dosis ruhig auf ein kleines Gläschen pro Tag reduziert werden kann. Nach noch einer Weile konnte man diese Wohltäter des Herzens auch im Traubensaft feststellen. 
Ich persönlich glaube, dass eine Küche, die auf regionale und saisonale Erzeugnisse aufbaut, Qualitat vor Quantität stellt und demendsprechend gut schmeckt schon an sich gesund ist. Wenn dazu ein Gläschen Wein oder Traubensaft den Effekt noch vergrößert, so soll mir das recht sein.
Übrigens, irgend so ein Querkopf von Wissenschaftler hat untersucht, warum in den Mittelmeerländern die Leberkrebsrate so außergewöhnlich hoch ist und in Mittel- und Nordeuropa vieeeel weniger verbreitet ist. Es sind bestimmte Stoffe im Rotwein, wer hätte das gedacht. Gottseidank hat von dieser Untersuchung kaum einer was gehört.
Ich bitte zu berücksichtigen, dass all dies eine persönlich eingefärbte Wiedergabe von verbürgtem Fremdwissen ist, für das ich nicht in der Lage bin irgendwelche Quellen anzugeben. 
Weiterhin guten Appetit
katzograph

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich habe auch immer so ein Problem mit Statistiken. 
Fest steht doch, dass alle Menschen sterben. Irgendeine Ursache hat doch jeder Tod. Wenn es mir nun gelingt durch eine besondere Ernährungsform die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Todes durch Herz-Kreislauf-Versagen zu verkleinern, muß dann nicht automatisch eine andere Todesursache statistisch gesehen ansteigen? Gegen die 100 % ist ja noch kein Kraut gewachsen. 
Finde auch das eine regionale und saisonale Küche das Sinnvollste ist. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Jerusha

@ katzograph    :bravo_2_cut:   :ta_clap:   :bravo_2_cut:

----------

